# اسطوانه لتعليم اداره المشروعات Project Management Professional - خاصة لشهادة PMP



## احمد كامل حسنين (9 أبريل 2011)

اقدم لكم اسطوانه لتعليم اداره المشروعات Project Management Professional


خاصه لشهاده PMP و هي تعد من أكبر الشهادات العالمية المتخصصة في مجال إدارة المشاريع 



بعض الدروس من داخل الاسطوانه



- What is Project Management
- The PMP and how to prepare for the Exam
- Project Life Cycle
- Project Organizational Structures
- Project Scope Definition
- Project Scope Management
- Project Schedule Definition
- Project Schedule Management
- Project Budget Definition
- Project Budget Management
- Using Microsoft Project to create a Project Schedule
- Project Quality Management
- Project Human Resource Management
- Project Communications Management
- Project Communications in Action
- Project Risk Identification
- Project Risk Analysis
- Project Risk Management
- Project Procurement Management
- Using Microsoft Project to manage a Project Schedule
- Earned Value Analysis
- Creating Network Diagrams
- How to implement a PMO
- Project Initiation
- Project Planning
- Project Executing
- Project Monitoring and Control
- Project Closing
- Project Management Professionalism
- Project Integration Management



حمل الاسطوانه الان من الروابط التاليه



http://rapidshare.com/files/156505451/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part01.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156507942/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part02.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156510475/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part03.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156512987/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part04.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156515830/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part05.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156518750/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part06.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156521287/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part07.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156523853/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part08.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156526915/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part09.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156529780/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part10.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156532056/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part11.rar


باسورد فك الضغط


Pass : sad_gull​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أبريل 2011)

تم نسخ المشاركة بموضوع منفصل حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هانى عصمت (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## boushy (10 أبريل 2011)

*مشكور*​


----------



## boushy (10 أبريل 2011)

thanks 4 u dear with best wishes


----------



## Eng.wsa (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا واتمنى من الاخوه في المنتدى رفعها على روابط ميديافاير ان امكن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالله مو (12 أبريل 2011)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (12 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## asae (12 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحتم اي حد يعيد رفع الموضوع علي الفرشير او المديا فاير ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (13 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر لكم ... نتمنى رفع الروابط على مواقع أخرى أفضل من الرابدشير


----------



## العبقرية (13 أبريل 2011)

المهندس الكريم
ارجو الرفع على الميديافير حيث انه اسرع كثيرا فى التحميل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## شادى اليمانى (14 أبريل 2011)

العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الكريم
> ارجو الرفع على الميديافير حيث انه اسرع كثيرا فى التحميل ولك جزيل الشكر


وانا ايضا ارجوا ذلك اذا امكن


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (15 مايو 2011)

ياريت حد يكون عندة النت سريع يرفعة على اليديا فير لان النت عندى بطىء للاسف وشكرا لكم


----------



## asae (15 مايو 2011)

رجاء من ادارة المنتدي اعادة رفع الموضوع علي الميديافير اوالفورشير حتي تعم الفائدة وكما تعودنا دائما من ادارة المنتدي تلبية طلباء الاعضاء لذا نرجوا منهم رفعه علي سيرفر اخر وشكرا


----------



## MOURAD1980 (16 مايو 2011)

*ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووكم رفع الموضوع علي الفرشير او المديا فاير ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## freemanghassan (16 مايو 2011)

أخواني تم رفع الأسطوانة على الميديا فاير ... وتجدونها على هذا الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?q9k496j8q7t1d

ليس لي في رفعها سوى أني طلبت من أحد الأخوان في منتدى آخر أن يرفعها لنا ... وقام جزاه الله عنا كل خير برفعها ... 

وقمت بإحضار الرابط لكم

أدعو له بالمغفرة والتوفؤق والبركة

ومع الرجاء بالدعاء لي بالشفاء العاجل .. أرجوكم

حياكم الله جميعا


----------



## bakker (17 مايو 2011)

Error downloading file. Retrying
Error downloading file. Retrying...:11:

Error downloading file. Retrying.....








freemanghassan قال:


> أخواني تم رفع الأسطوانة على الميديا فاير ...
> 
> 
> وتجدونها على هذا الرابط
> ...


----------



## anass81 (17 مايو 2011)

bakker قال:


> error downloading file. Retrying
> error downloading file. Retrying...:11:
> 
> error downloading file. Retrying.....



السلام عليكم

انا حملت الملفات والروابط تعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## safety113 (17 مايو 2011)

الروابط شغالة
وقمت بالتحميل
جزاك الله عنا انت ومن رفعه كل خير بارك الله بك وبه


----------



## midobeso88 (17 مايو 2011)

باسورد فك الضغط لو سمحت يعنى


----------



## freemanghassan (17 مايو 2011)

أخي على علمي ليس للملفات التي تم رفعها على الميديا فاير باسوورد لفك الضغط 

وإن كان ذلك فجرب نفس الكلمة التي كانت للمافت المرفوعة على الرابيد شير

حياكم الله


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (17 مايو 2011)

فعلا ياجماعة الرابط على الميديافير مش شغال نرجوا من الاحوة المشرفين اعادة رفعة مرة اخرى حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## freemanghassan (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا جماعة قمت اليوم بتحميل الأسطوانة من روابط الميديا فاير ... وهي روابط تعمل بشكل جيد 


ودليل على صدق كلامي بذلك هذه الصورة التي أخذتها من داخل الأسطوانة أي بعد فك الضغط عنها وتشغيلها







حياكم الله


----------



## bakker (19 مايو 2011)

re upload please


dosen't work some of link damage

part02


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 مايو 2011)

انا حملت الملفات وتم فك الضغط لكنها لا تعمل فهل هناك برامج معينه تستخدم


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (19 مايو 2011)

freemanghassan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يا جماعة قمت اليوم بتحميل الأسطوانة من روابط الميديا فاير ... وهي روابط تعمل بشكل جيد
> 
> ...


 ياريت انت ترفعها على الفورشير لو امكن


----------



## waleedenbh87 (4 أغسطس 2011)

*لو سمحتم اي حد يعيد رفع الموضوع علي الفرشير او المديا فاير ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## محمود مدكور (12 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحتم حد يرفعها على المديا فير


----------



## sherifmnagib-ipc (6 سبتمبر 2011)

re upload please


----------



## doha_4all (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت لو حد يعرف اى ملعومات عن الكورس دا ياريت جزاكم الله خيرا
علشان انا ناوى ان شاء الله ابدا فيه و عاوز اعرف التكلفه و الشروط


----------



## doha_4all (7 سبتمبر 2011)

انصحكم باستخدام برنامج jdownloader فى التحميل و خصوصا للرابيد شير فهو يغنيك عن الانتظار انا حملت الاسطوانه كلها فى اقل من ساعه كل ما عليك هو نسخ الروابط و وضعها فى البرنامج فقط و ان شاء الله ان استطعت هعمل ابلود للبر نامج


----------



## abdalkarim (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الرجاء الرفع على روابط اخرى


----------



## ahn_1981 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

كورس تحفة ، اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## galal980 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
أود السؤال عن البرنامج الذي تعمل به الاسطوانة 
بعد التحميل والفك يظهر ملف باسم PMP Exam Pack
كيف افتحه؟


----------



## saeed1 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله لك ولنا


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن ارجوا رفعها ع الميديا فاير


----------



## حيدر سعد (5 فبراير 2012)

نظرا لكثرة الطلبات على تغيير الروابط على الميديا فاير وبناءا على على طلب صديقي محمد خلوف
قمت بتحويلها الى الميديا فاير ارجو ان تعم الفائدة
دمتم بود​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?db0tzcklsokjcdl
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?at2llyd7clcaubb
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hnxd8dfoo34nk75
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?246w27ywz9am8wg
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?y08sxq4j5ckvx08
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?q75ypw5d8vahuya
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?d26e2ilcphm8a28
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?j432vu4e76pevm1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?sku9lcl5dc48l8z
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?333fmf5qr07g327
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kko2l84ccyg34v8

كلمة سر فك الضغط نفسها 
Pass : sad_gull​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (5 فبراير 2012)

حيدر سعد قال:


> نظرا لكثرة الطلبات على تغيير الروابط على الميديا فاير وبناءا على على طلب صديقي محمد خلوف
> قمت بتحويلها الى الميديا فاير ارجو ان تعم الفائدة
> دمتم بود​
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?db0tzcklsokjcdl
> ...




شكرا جزيلا ابو كرارا على سرعه الاستجابه لندائي ...... جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## bboumediene (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرال


----------



## a7med fahmi (6 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 فبراير 2012)

ماهو البرنامج الذي يشغل هذه الملفات .... الملفات كانت مضغوطه وبعد فك ضغطها لم اتمكن من فتح الملف !!! فهل لي ان اعرف ماهو البرنامج المشغل لها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## عمرزيزو (29 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (17 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحتم اي حد يعيد رفع الموضوع علي الفرشير او المديا فاير ولكم جزيل الشكر ضروري جدا


----------



## anass81 (18 يونيو 2012)

رائد الرعوي1 قال:


> لو سمحتم اي حد يعيد رفع الموضوع علي الفرشير او المديا فاير ولكم جزيل الشكر ضروري جدا



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...ة-لشهادة-PMP?p=2571147&viewfull=1#post2571147


----------



## محمد على هندسه (18 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engpolo (23 يونيو 2012)

عند فك الضغط يظهرلى Worng password? ... ارجو المساعده


----------



## الغريب2007 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed_omran (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اخر رابط مش شغال بالله عليكم حد يرفعه تاني


----------



## egsaadelshemy (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرابط الاخير على الميديا فاير لا يعمل برجاء اعادة رفعة *


----------



## Ahmed_omran (26 ديسمبر 2012)

انا استخدمت برنامج لتغيير ال ip واشتغل الرابط


----------



## HIMA6000 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر . نرجو رفع الرابط الاخير حيث أن الموجود لايعمل . مع الشكر ..


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (27 ديسمبر 2012)

CBT.Nuggets.PMP.Certification.Series.DVD-iNKiSO › pmp › isoHunt › the BitTorrent & P2P search engine
هذا رباط تورنت لتحميل الملفات بالكامل و هو يدعم استكمال التحميل بالطبع


----------



## ahmedcivil (27 ديسمبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## Hind Aldoory (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووورييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## eng-sharif (27 ديسمبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## engyassien (28 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحتوا ممكن حد ينزل الرابط الاخير تانى


----------



## abu rageh (16 فبراير 2013)

جميع الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mism (22 مايو 2013)

*جميع الروابط لا تعمل*


----------

